# Anyone get a BFP after BFN on 11dpo or later?



## wildchic

Hi ladies,

I'm just curious to know if anyone had gotten bfn at 11dpo and ended up with a bfp later?

I tested this morning at 11dpo and it was bfn:( 
I'm feeling so discouraged!

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## KatyR

Hi, yes i had a bfn at 10 dpo and 12dpo and then a bfp at 14dpo day af was due.
Good luck xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanx KatyR

I just feel so out this month! I have no symptoms whatsoever! Had a bit of cramps yesterday, but I hardly noticed it. 
Will have to wait and see if af comes in the next few days.

Thanks again for your reply and I wish you a H+H pregnancy:)


----------



## Nanaki

I was testing for pregnancy a day before my AF it was Bfn! I was scared to test on Mother's Day that my AF supposed to show her face so I tested and it was bfp!!! 

But with the test I used a day before that was first response 6 days early supposedly to be good but nope! With both of my boys I was able to use FF test and it was showing positive few days early but not this one and I used clearblue test it showed positive with this one. :shrug:


----------



## lovehearts

My friend didn't get her bfp until after af was due, she had tested at 12 dpo and bfn x


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies, I'm hoping that its the same for me. Af due 24th or 25th, I hope she doesn't show her ugly face!


----------



## Olivette

Hey! :). 

I'm a little different, but thought i'd reply anyway! I'm usually 32-34 days each cycle and I tested around that time and BFN. I only just got my BFP at CD 59 a few days ago. I think my body geared up to ovulate then something happened and it got delayed by several weeks. 

I just wanted to show that the body is an amazing thing, and not to give up hope. :).

Ox


----------



## florence79

With this pregnancy, I didn't get my bfp until af was about 4 or 5 days late - so it must have been about 17 or 18 dpo. It can happen! It didn't happen with my other pregnancies - got bfp pretty much straight away with those - so thought I was out this time. But no!


----------



## lola85

I didn't get my BFP until AF was a week late! Didn't test for o that month but had regular 28day cycles! I tested for few days from day AF was due and every day was bfn. I had no symptoms so thought it was stress related so decided to just wait for AF then found my last test in a drawer and decided to take it and got very faint BFP so ran to the shop and bought 4 more all BFP &#128516;


----------



## deedeedee

lola85 said:


> I didn't get my BFP until AF was a week late! Didn't test for o that month but had regular 28day cycles! I tested for few days from day AF was due and every day was bfn. I had no symptoms so thought it was stress related so decided to just wait for AF then found my last test in a drawer and decided to take it and got very faint BFP so ran to the shop and bought 4 more all BFP &#128516;

Oooo thanks for this!!!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks for all your 'positive' stories! 

I'm 13dpo now, haven't tested again, I'm too anxious. I'd rather wait until af and if nothing, do a test.

A H+H pregnancy for all you ladies:)


----------



## lola85

Your not out till the witch shows up!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

13 DPO: BFN!!! 

I didn't test again until AF was late at 17 DPO: And faint BFP!!! Didn't get to a dark BFP until the next day. Not everyone gets BFPs before AF is due! Good luck! <3


----------



## waitingfor

With my daughter I was 3 weeks pregnant when I got a BFP, so about 7DPO. This time (using the same tests) it didn't show up until I was 6 weeks pregnant!! I thought I was going crazy beacuse I knew I was pregnant for a few weeks but kept getting BFNs xx


----------



## babymonkey18

I'm not sure how early I could have gotten mine. I just waited until temp stayed up dpo17 bc that's the magical number according to tcoyf. Also, I cant find the exact link but this might be helpful: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/when-to-take-a-pregnancy-test.php
I remem seeing a bar graph on this site that said although the avg day for getting a positive is 12, thats the avg! So there werea ton of people who got it a wk or more later! Good luck. Keep us posted....I'm rooting for you!


----------



## BubsMom17

Wildchic - Any news??? 

Oh, and I did Sperm Meets Egg Plan the month I got my BFP. The "rules" per SMEP is to not test until 15 days after your last BD session if AF doesn't come. So really I should have waited untl 18 DPO to even test. Oh well!


----------



## bellaxgee

with alexa i had a bfn and i mean stark white at 13dpo. clear as day positive at 14dpo!


----------



## wildchic

BubsMom17 said:


> Wildchic - Any news???
> 
> Oh, and I did Sperm Meets Egg Plan the month I got my BFP. The "rules" per SMEP is to not test until 15 days after your last BD session if AF doesn't come. So really I should have waited untl 18 DPO to even test. Oh well!

Hey BubsMom17- I'm 14dpo and didn't test yet, I'm too scared! I take it I'll know either way tomorrow.

Was feeling really down today:( as I found out my cousin is expecting. It never seems to end! Everyone, except me, is pregnant!:(

If no af, I'll most definitely do a test by Thursday! I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## GeneticsChic

I tested a lot and I did not get my BFP until 12 dpo. Even then it was very faint and took like 20 min to come up.


----------



## lola85

Just rememeber I didnt get my bfp till 21dpo xxxx


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I tested early at 9 dpo, and 12 dpo, both negative. Af was due on 15 dpo so I tested the next day and it was a squinter but there.


----------



## deedeedee

Bfn followed by bfp is totally possible then!!! You lady's are proof of that!!!


----------



## wildchic

Still no af:) 
But I think ff could have my ovulation date wrong. Ff put me on cd16 for when I ovulated, but I think I ovulated on cd17 coz after that day, my temps rose. So maybe af shows her ugly face tomorrow:(

I'm going to buy a hpt tomorrow and test. I hope for a BFP:):):)


----------



## babymonkey18

wildchic said:


> Still no af:)
> But I think ff could have my ovulation date wrong. Ff put me on cd16 for when I ovulated, but I think I ovulated on cd17 coz after that day, my temps rose. So maybe af shows her ugly face tomorrow:(
> 
> I'm going to buy a hpt tomorrow and test. I hope for a BFP:):):)

ahhhh! good luck. definitely update us tomorrow. We wanna know...rooting for you!!


----------



## kellymassage

I just looked through my calendar of when I got my BFP, it was at 18dpo! I am completely serious! I thought for sure that I was out. I continued doing things as I would if I weren't pregnant, then at like CD 34 I was like What the heck? I havent started yet and I went to the store and bought a test and finally got a positive! I have tested just two days earlier and it was BFN so yea it really is not over till AF shows. I just implanted really late cause we only bd'd one time the whole month and it was 18 days prior! lol


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies,

So I'm 16dpo and did a hpt, but in the evening and it was a bfn:(
Think I'm out though! I'll just till af shows:(


----------



## BubsMom17

Keep us posted... still got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wildchic

BubsMom17 said:


> Keep us posted... still got my fingers crossed for you!

Thanx BubsMom17
Af still a no show, not that I'm complaining, but I wish something, anything would happen.
Feeling a bit down because of the bfn:(


----------



## deedeedee

My af was due today and I've woken up to sore boobs instead!!! ..... Oooo I'm still in!


----------



## pinkpickle

wildchic said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just curious to know if anyone had gotten bfn at 11dpo and ended up with a bfp later?
> 
> I tested this morning at 11dpo and it was bfn:(
> I'm feeling so discouraged!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies

I didn't get BFP until 15DPO. 
I had been testing for several days and when AF was late, I bought three different tests than the ones I had been using to be sure. The first one I used was blatantly BFP within a few seconds! Went back to the others I had been using, just to compare, still showed negative. I still have some of those left, and last week, at 9 weeks along, I used one again, just out of curiosity. It works NOW. =p lol But it took me buying completely different tests to get my BFP. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## wildchic

deedeedee said:


> My af was due today and I've woken up to sore boobs instead!!! ..... Oooo I'm still in!

Have you tested yet? 
My af was due yesterday, but ff could have my ovulation wrong. Bfn on a really cheap test, so I'm hoping the test was not as sensitive.

I guess only time will tell!
Good Luck to you!!! & me:)


----------



## wildchic

Well af started and I'm feeling so down now.

I hope this cycle I'll be able to catch that bean

Thanx ladies for all your support!


----------



## Nat0609

deedeedee said:


> Bfn followed by bfp is totally possible then!!! You lady's are proof of that!!!

Definitely possible even on same day!

BFN 7 am at 12dpo and BFP at 2 pm the same day for me :haha:


----------



## BubsMom17

wildchic said:


> Well af started and I'm feeling so down now.
> 
> I hope this cycle I'll be able to catch that bean
> 
> Thanx ladies for all your support!

Awww boo.... I was so pulling for you... Good luck with your next cycle! It'll happen! <3


----------



## babymonkey18

wildchic...sorry to hear the news. Just hang in there, wasn't meant to happen this round. Don't give up :) Praying for good timing and a good catch this time around.


----------



## deedeedee

Cd30...... 2days late..... Bfn fmu :(


----------

